# Purge Periodically



## SketchUp Guru (27 Feb 2007)

That is, purge your SketchUp models once in awhile to help keep file size under control. You should purge Materials, Styles (in SU6) and unused components and layers. These can be purged manually--there's a Purge option in the Materials, Styles and Layers menu as well as a Purge button in the Statistics dialog. (Window>Model Info>Statistics) Here's a link to a Ruby script that will do it all automatically. PurgeAll.rb

Put this script into the Plugins folder. You will find an entry called Purge in the Plugins menu the next time you open SketchUp. Click it and a dialog box will pop up asking what you want to purge. You'll also be given an option to see a report of what was purged once the script has run. 

Unfortunately this script won't clean out the attic of your house.


----------



## tim (3 Apr 2007)

Dave

Just tried this on a couple of files - sizes went from 2.2mb to 48kb! Couldn't work out why the files were so big because they weren't complicated. Seems the offender is the new styles option - I was playing around with various looks but reverted to default. After the purge 54 styles were removed - although none but the default had been visible at the time!

Thanks for the useful tip.

Cheers

Tim


----------



## SketchUp Guru (3 Apr 2007)

Glad that helped Tim. Yes, styles can really bloat a file. So can unused textures and components that you deleted but didin't remove from the components list. That script is certainly handy.


----------

